# Could her food portion be why she hasn't grown much?



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been feeding my 6 month old puppy 1 cup twice a day. She eats science diet. I just now read the recommended serving and it says 4 1/2 cups should be fed. I haven't been given her the amount of food she needs for the past month! Could that be why she hasn't grown much?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

not likely. They all grow at their own pace. Just like kids.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2 cups a day to a 6 month old pup is very, very little nutrition! Especially when this is the major growth spurt time.
Why are you only feeding this much? Are you training with food in addition to the SD? SD is a crappy food, there are much better ones out there for the price you are paying.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Jane, first I wouldn't be feeding SD, second at 6 months old, mine usually get close to 2 cups TWICE a day.. 

I feed my adult aussies who are around 45Lbs 1 cup twice a day, they are porkers, and I like them lean, but that's an adult.

I also don't go by the packaging feeding recomendations it's way to much, however, Ithink you need to 'up' your feed


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely up her food, but slowly over a couple of days


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Had read somewhere that I should feed her 1 cup. But I do t remember where I read it. It seemed like too little. And she's on SD because that's what the shelter was feeding her when I picked her up. They even gave me a free bag of SD when I picke her up so I ended up just keepin her on it. Does anyone recommend a better dog food brand for the same or lower cost?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your profile pic is your pup? Is she a bi-color? Do you have any current pics to show what she looks like structurally?

I don't feed kibble, so can't answer what is better for a 6 month old, but I do know that SD is one food that is full of fillers at a higher price.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, the three foods that come to mind immediately and that I would have recommended without hesitation are, unfortunately, all manufactured by Diamond. I haven't completely lost faith in Diamond, but the recent recall and the manner in which they are handling it has shaken my faith in them. That being said, the foods I was thinking of are Taste of the Wild Puppy formulas, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul LBP, and Canidae ALS. They are all much better foods than Science Diet and all priced fairly closely to Science Diet. If Diamond would get their act together I would highly recommend any of them, but right now I can only say they are better options to Science Diet for not much more money. 

We feed our pup who is just under 6 months 2 cups, twice a day (for a total of 4 cups per day). She is currently eating Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy and doing great on it. I may switch to a food not produced by Diamond after she finishes the bags of TotW that i have on hand, but that will depend on how this recall plays out. She is about 55 lbs. and stands about 21.5" at the withers. All puppies grow at different rates, but at least that gives a comparison for you.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Nature's Variety Instinct, Orejen or Acana. I haven't looked at a bag of SD in years so have no idea how much it costs. But generally you will use more of a low cost food. For example I feed Instinct, my 84lb male gets 4 cups a day, my 63lb female gets 3 1/4 cups a day. So I'm guessing you would feed less than the 4 1/2 cups that SD recommends.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Is natural balance a good dog food?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mocamacho92 said:


> Had read somewhere that I should feed her 1 cup. But I do t remember where I read it.


How much food depends on what kind of food. There are some with only around 300 calories per cup, and others with as much as twice that. Obviously you wouldn't feed exactly the same quantity of both! This is why it's important to look frequently at the general condition of the dog, and adjust as necessary, especially with a growing puppy. Overfeeding will make her fat, underfeeding will make her skinny. Neither is optimal.

Natural Balance is a good food.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have been very happy with Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold and buy it from doggiefood.com 

It has a nice low calcium level and is very low in ash. My pup has done well on it. He is 9 months old and eating 4 cups a day -- I may be switching him to the adult grain free formulas soon as they are still formulated with acceptable calcium levels for a growing puppy or an adult. It is true to look at those calories when you figure cost to feed and it also skews calcium numbers a dog on a desirable lower calcium dog food that is low in calories may get more calcium than a dog on a higher calorie higher calcium dog food and too much calcium may be bad for bone development.

*Natural Balance is good but *some* of it is made by Diamond as well.*


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for your recommendations! Does anyone know if nutro max is good?


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Well, the three foods that come to mind immediately and that I would have recommended without hesitation are, unfortunately, all manufactured by Diamond. I haven't completely lost faith in Diamond, but the recent recall and the manner in which they are handling it has shaken my faith in them. That being said, the foods I was thinking of are Taste of the Wild Puppy formulas, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul LBP, and Canidae ALS. They are all much better foods than Science Diet and all priced fairly closely to Science Diet. If Diamond would get their act together I would highly recommend any of them, but right now I can only say they are better options to Science Diet for not much more money.
> 
> We feed our pup who is just under 6 months 2 cups, twice a day (for a total of 4 cups per day). She is currently eating Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy and doing great on it. I may switch to a food not produced by Diamond after she finishes the bags of TotW that i have on hand, but that will depend on how this recall plays out. She is about 55 lbs. and stands about 21.5" at the withers. All puppies grow at different rates, but at least that gives a comparison for you.


The dog foods that are in my price range and that are some of the best are canidae, chicken soup, and Kirkland sig. I really wanted to use Kirkland but I've heard of many dogs dying and becoming sick from it. But it had only been reported with the lamb and rice dog food. I like how canidae has als because it would be cheaper for me seeing as how I have four dogs between 6mo-9 years old. I don't know what to do. I want to try out one of these dog foods but I don't want my dogs to die from it! I've always fed my dogs pedigree and have never had any problems. My dogs have always been really healthy. But ive read that it's really bad . I'm hoping to find a better dog food soon.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Your profile pic is your pup? Is she a bi-color? Do you have any current pics to show what she looks like structurally?
> 
> I don't feed kibble, so can't answer what is better for a 6 month old, but I do know that SD is one food that is full of fillers at a higher price.


The picture is of her when I first got her. I have some pictures of her in my photo album that are recent.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

mocamacho92 said:


> The picture is of her when I first got her. I have some pictures of her in my photo album that are recent.


Nice pictures, cute pup. She doesn't look underfed.
Get a higher quality food, she deserved it and it doesn't cost much more.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

She looks like a healthy weight to me. :shrug: I wouldn't feed more than 1/4-1/2 cup more if you upped it, you don't want her getting overweight. All dogs are different in their feeding needs, just because someone feeds 4+ cups doesn't mean your dog needs that much. You have to take into account lines and general genetics. The dog could also be getting treats that account for calories too. Heck, just 1 large Milkbone is 120 calories! That's a LOT!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

mocamacho92 said:


> The dog foods that are in my price range and that are some of the best are canidae, chicken soup, *and Kirkland sig. I really wanted to use Kirkland but I've heard of many dogs dying and becoming sick from it.* But it had only been reported with the lamb and rice dog food. I like how canidae has als because it would be cheaper for me seeing as how I have four dogs between 6mo-9 years old. I don't know what to do. I want to try out one of these dog foods but I don't want my dogs to die from it! I've always fed my dogs pedigree and have never had any problems. My dogs have always been really healthy. But ive read that it's really bad . I'm hoping to find a better dog food soon.


I've been using Kirkland for over 2 years now, I have no complaints. What ever dog food you go with look at the ingredients. Just like people food the first ingredient is very important, then look at the rest of the ingredients. 
I don't want to feed my dogs corn or by-products.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I have been very happy with Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold and buy it from doggiefood.com
> *Natural Balance is good but *some* of it is made by Diamond as well.*


 
We appreciate your questions and thank you for contacting us. Natural Balance products are made in our own plant in Southern California as well as select co-manufacturers across the country. This includes Diamond’s South Carolina plant. Diamond has been in contact with us and has told us that Natural Balance products are not involved in their voluntary recall. The dry products you are purchasing in Oregon will be manufactured in California, specifically.

Diamond Pet Foods has placed a hold on their production, because they are implementing a hold and test program as a means to improve their ability to screen for potential contaminants. Natural Balance has been doing this kind of testing since 2007.

Natural Balance’s hold and test program means that once product arrives in our warehouse, we hold the product and test every lot in house for nine contaminants, which includes salmonella. No product is released for sale until all test results meet our specifications. We post all results on our website at Natural Balance Pet Foods Inc. Screening Tests. Also please review the video on that page that describes our lab and our testing.

Please let me know if you have any further questions. Have a nice day!

Sincerely,


Heather Acuff, B.S.
Animal Nutrition
Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.
[email protected]
(800) 829-4493


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

So I've decided to go with canidae!! They have just recently made their own manufacturing plant in Texas apart from diamond so in going with their dog food! Plus I love how it has an all life stages formula. That way I don't have to buy two different types of food for my puppy and for my adult dogs.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

The bags typically overstate how much you need to feed.
I'm feeding my 8 month old 2.5 cups a day of Orijen LBP, and have been feeding her that since she was 6 months old. Prior to that, I was at 3.5 cups a day and she always struggled to finish her kibble.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

FYI:

Consumer complaints about CANIDAE Pet Foods

You might check out this site, which has helped me a lot.
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

And I just found this one:
http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/best-commercial-dog-food.html


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> FYI:
> 
> Consumer complaints about CANIDAE Pet Foods
> 
> ...


I've already read that article but thanks. Every food I've looked into has had recalls . But canidae has a lot of good reviews


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

We were feeding Sam Diamond Naturals, and she was always on the slimmer side. The vet said we could try switching foods if we wanted, but her tummy was fine on the Diamond so we stuck with it. Now that it was recalled, we switched to Blue Buffalo. She gained 3 lbs in the first 4 days! I think your dog looks great, but if you want, maybe try a different food. I agree, there is much better food than Science Diet for the same price or not much more! Our vet gave us Science Diet to try, but after reading the ingredients, I wouldn't give it to Sam.


----------

